
Roomba Maker Preparing to Sell Maps of Your Home to Advertisers - progval
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/technology/roomba-maker-preparing-to-sell-maps-of-your-home-to-advertisers/
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14842705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14842705)

More comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14847617](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14847617)

First submission, subsequently ignored:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14842679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14842679)

Later submission, also ignored:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14846071](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14846071)

